# Idea



## TTLWHKR (Jul 29, 2005)

Isn't that cool?  

Cargo Body

I want one...


----------



## vtemti (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 29 2005, 06:23 PM
> * I want one... *


 and you said that you were over the WHKR thing!  :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm trying... I really am.


----------



## Jon (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah... Demers makes one like it..... Nice idea, but it won't meet KKK specs.... it lacks a curbside door....

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jul 30 2005, 02:13 AM
> * Yeah... Demers makes one like it..... Nice idea, but it won't meet KKK specs.... it lacks a curbside door....
> 
> Jon *


 SawZall


----------



## vtemti (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jul 30 2005, 09:01 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jul 30 2005, 09:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Jul 30 2005, 02:13 AM
> * Yeah... Demers makes one like it..... Nice idea, but it won't meet KKK specs.... it lacks a curbside door....
> 
> Jon *


SawZall [/b][/quote]
 and a couple hinges.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jul 30 2005, 10:48 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jul 30 2005, 10:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and a couple hinges. [/b][/quote]
 You'd be suprised what you can get licensed for industrial areas, mining camps and wilderness areas.


----------



## EMTI&RESCUE (Aug 1, 2005)

Very cool idea. lol@sawsall,,lol


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jul 30 2005, 08:01 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jul 30 2005, 08:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Jul 30 2005, 02:13 AM
> * Yeah... Demers makes one like it..... Nice idea, but it won't meet KKK specs.... it lacks a curbside door....
> 
> Jon *


SawZall [/b][/quote]
 Great minds think alike.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Sep 14, 2005)

Fiberglass construction?


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 14, 2005)

Most Cargo Bodies are fiberglass construction, most people who use these are either in the industrial setting or in the wilderness sitting. Some are used in tactial operations but not many.

-capn


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jim Johnson_@Sep 14 2005, 02:38 AM
> * Fiberglass construction? *


 Who knows... It just looks cool.


----------



## ShortHairedPunkette (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey, where did that picture come from ??


----------



## emtbee (Sep 16, 2005)

I want one!! I want one!! Pleeeez!!!

But with a RED truck


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 16, 2005)

i want this one

go to Demers Ambulances and click on SinFronteras.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 16, 2005)

That is sweeet. I want one!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 16, 2005)

I sold it for 9,000.00 today.

I'm want to buy a better Caddy S&S.


----------

